
Show HN: Tool20 – a simple tool tracking software for construction companies - atekbiz
http://tool20.com
======
tixocloud
Love the idea and congratulations on your launch. How does it actually track
the location of the tools? Do tools have GPS's embedded in them these days?

~~~
atekbiz
Thank you! The tracking is actually manual. The application gives the customer
a platform to keep track of who has (or on which job) a certain tool. So when
a tool is moved, a user will change the location of the tool in the app.

------
amk_
Cool, this would also be useful for tracking communal or shared gear for other
types of organizations, like student clubs (probably a bit pricy for them,
though).

How did you decide on the pricing breakdown?

50 tools $20/mo | 150 tools $50/mo | 500 tools $90/mo | Unlimited tools
$150/mo

~~~
atekbiz
Hey, that's a really cool idea! I hadn't thought of that.

The pricing is more or less an educated guess at what a company would be
willing to pay based on the time saved, knowing that it can be changed as we
get more information about use cases/value, etc.

------
sauere
For a application that mostly does CRUD stuff (no offense) this seems a bit
pricy. Anyway, good luck!

~~~
atekbiz
Thanks! More than what the application does, its value lies in where it saves
the client money. A big part of this is eliminating the need to buy new tools
when one simply doens't know where a tool is.

